# "You're having a big baby" poll



## DoomaYula (Aug 22, 2006)

This is a s/o of a discussion on the "I'm Pregnant" forum.

Were you told during your pregnancy that you were having a big baby? Did your doc want to induce? Was your baby "big" or not? (Your opinion.)

With my first pregnancy, I was induced at 34w due to twins with TTTS and they were 5.11 and 3.11. With my third, I was told that I was having an average sized baby and she was 8.4, which seems like an average size, at 40w.


----------



## yeahwhat (Feb 10, 2007)

With my first, I got stuck seeing another dr. in the practise at 36 weeks when my dr. was called out. He said I was having a big baby, but ds was 7lbs15oz, so not really big at all.

With my last, my midwife's student commenyed to my dh that I was having a bigger baby. I think she was actually answering a question dh asked. Since I was in very active/transitional labor, that was not a great thing to overhear. Dd was over 9lbs though, after 3 other 8lb babies, so she was signifigantly bigger than the others.


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

I was told ds1 was to be "of average size...perhaps a bit smaller" putting me in the mindframe of 6.5-7lbs. I was very shocked to be presented with a huge baby weighing nearly 10lbs. (9lbs 10oz) it took a bit of getting used to I'm sure. mostly I spent a few weeks poring over my belly pictures "but my belly was so tiny!!!"

I was informed that ds2 would possibly be smaller than ds1. I felt he was approx a pound lighter and at 8lbs 10oz he was...and he felt/looked soooo tiny! it was odd to have everyone commenting how big he was!


----------



## moppity (Aug 15, 2005)

I was told to expect 9-10lbs, no medical decisions were based on this fact though. DD was 7lb 3oz.


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

My answer's different for my two boys.

#1--You're having a huge baby and we'll schedule an induction for your due date. 39 weeks and some days he arrived on his own weighing all of *6 lb 14 oz*.









#2--You're having a huge baby. (Midwives this time, didn't push for induction!). 42 weeks and some days he arrived at 9 lb 15 oz.

#3--You're probably having a huge baby again. Midwife guessed at 36 weeks that he's around 7 lb, so he has a little more growing to do.
Thank goodness I have a "tried and true" pelvis from last time around. Gives me a leg to stand on when I tell them I'm not at all worried about how big the baby gets.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

The midwife told me that she thought the baby was big. "I guess I could offer you a scan if you want it." I declined, because current ACOG recommendations are not induction, but straight to c-section for over 5000 gms. I didn't think the baby was that big--I was thinking 9 lbs. The midwife later told me she was thinking 10 lbs.

He weighed 11 lbs, 14 ounces! Crazy.


----------



## heathenmom (Mar 9, 2005)

I was told starting at 36 weeks that dd was huge and I'd never be able to deliver her vaginally. They wanted to schedule an induction or c/s ASAP. I refused, and continued to refuse until I went into labor at 40w5d. I didn't remember how big they said she would be, but dh says 9 lbs. She was 10 lbs. 9 oz. -- born vaginally.









I thought that would work in my favor this time -- proven pelvis and all that -- but the ob my mw works with STILL wants to induce me early because this baby is measuring big at 8 lbs. My wonderful dh questioned her logic, considering the size of our first, but we got the same answer: we're very, very lucky that nothing terrible happened with our 1st baby, and even smaller babies can get stuck. Thus prompting the question: why not just automatically section every mother at 37 weeks so that no babies get stuck? Grrrr.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

We never discussed size specifically during either pregnancy, but I was measuring right "on target" or just a little ahead for my gestational stage with both. Gained about the same in the end with both.

DD was average sized.

DS was a big dude. Complete surprise to everyone.


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

After my baby was born the OB said, "He's probably seven, eight pounds." I said, "I think he's nine pounds even." The nurse put him on the scale and he was nine pounds one ounce.

Mother's intuition is way more accurate!

He was born on his due date.


----------



## redpajama (Jan 22, 2007)

With my son, I was told that he was big, and they induced me on my due date (boo), and he was born weighing 9 lbs. 1 oz.

With my daughter, I asked the midwife if she felt large, and she said, "Mmm...average." She weighed 10 lbs. 7 oz.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

I was told both times I was having a "big baby"... and I did. DD1 was 9 lbs 7 oz, and DD2 (who was born at 38 weeks) was 10 lbs 3 oz.

My OB was going to induce for #1, but only because I was almost 43 weeks pregnant, not because of size.


----------



## MsElle07 (Jul 14, 2006)

I've had a MW for all three of my births, and have never been told I was having a big baby. (I did end up having two babies over 10lbs and one over 8 lbs.)


----------



## AllieFaye (Mar 7, 2007)

I was told at 36 weeks that he was 7½lbs already. He weighed 7lbs 15 oz when born at 40wks.


----------



## Redifer (Nov 25, 2006)

I was told at 38 weeks I was having a 10 lber, and at 42 weeks on the dot I had a 9 lber, on the dot.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Baby size never came up. Induction certainly never came up. I chose midwives exactly to avoid things like this.

(8 lbs, 9 ozs and 9lbs, 10 ozs.)


----------



## cfiddlinmama (May 9, 2006)

I was told the opposite. Twice I was told 5lbs max - 8lbs 4oz (41wks) 7lbs 6oz (37wks.)

My SIL was told big baby, over 9 lbs at 37wks. She induced (with EPO and sweeping membranes) and had a 6lb baby. I don't have much faith in weight estimates!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

I had a homebirth MW for prenatals. With my 1st she guestimated (by palpation) that he'd be about 7 lbs. He was 7 lb, 2 oz. He could have been 12 lbs and she still would have been gung ho to assist me though, so i didn't vote since baby weight wasn't a big deal in my birthing experience.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

My doctor made no predictions that I can remember, but everyone else kept telling me I was huge and the baby would be huge. I carried my girls all out front and I have a small frame and gained a lot of weight.

Both my kids were around 7 pounds. One a little under, one a little over.


----------



## ruhbehka (Nov 5, 2006)

I had a 9 lb, 3 oz posterior baby, and pushed him out with only a tiny tear. Two hour labor. No one suspected he'd be that large, and my midwife didn't act like it was a big deal when she weighed him. I'm a relatively small person (5'6" and not particularly overweight), so I have a hard time understanding why doctors make such a big deal about big babies.


----------



## Very Snoofly (Jan 13, 2003)

None of the choices really fit...

With my first, my OBs predicted "big" but, since I went into labor naturally the day before my due date, induction was never mentioned. She was 9 pounds even.

With my second, I was in a new practice and one OB seemed extremely concerned about having another "huge" baby. Every time I saw her she'd say something dumb like, "Do you think this baby is as big as your first?" or "Let's do our best not to have another 9-pounder!" I mentioned once that I had no problem delivering my first but this didn't seem to make much difference to her. I finally decided that if the subject came up again I would ask her, "Are you uncomfortable helping me deliver a larger-than-average baby? Because if so perhaps I should find another practice."

Luckily, another OB was on call the day I delivered. A few hours before P was born the OB examined me and said, "I'm thinking this baby is 7.5, 8 pounds." She turned out to be 9 lbs 10 oz. The OB just laughed when the nurse called out the weight and said, "Shows what I know!"


----------



## Nicole77 (Oct 20, 2003)

My first dd was born in the hospital with CNM's. At 39 weeks they ordered an ultrasound to "see how the baby was doing" and I was told she was a "really big baby, at least 9.5 lbs." They recommended immediate induction and being fairly naive and impressionable I agreed. She was born vaginally 15 hours later and weighed 7lbs, 5oz. That intervention-heavy birth was pretty much the end of my belief that hospital birth was safer for normal pregnancies. The next two babes were both born at home. No one tried to guess their size or ordered tests to figure it out. They weighed 7lbs 9oz, and 7lbs 6oz respectively.


----------



## Cate (Oct 2, 2005)

I suppose I fit in the missing 'other' category... all the ultrasounds (I was high risk) kept saying he would be big, all the nurses/doctors who just looked at my belly said he would be small, all the people who knew me and saw my belly thought he would be big.
He ended up being 'average', but large for gestational age. He was 7lbs 7oz, but born at 37 weeks. So had he gone 'full' term, he would have been quit big.
DD, was a surprise premie, no one had even started making predictions yet... she was tiny, but again, large for gestational age.


----------



## coobabysmom (Nov 16, 2005)

My midwives never guess-timated how big ds would be and always told me I was measuring on target. Everyone around me thought my stomach was huge and by the 7th month or so some asked if I was having twins!

I did push out a biggie at 9 lbs 9 oz at almost 42 wks and the u/s I had the day labor started estimated ds at 9 lb 13 oz. Pretty close! I did have a bad pushing stage with tearing but I believe this had to do with a nuchal hand NOT the size of my squishy big baby.


----------



## ScotiaSky (Jul 2, 2004)

DS ..at my 41 weeks U/S Non stress test.
The Doctors estimated 9 lbs 9 oz and suggested a C-section as he had a high chance of shoulder Dystocia(sp)
That I declined and when I saw a my Midwife a few hours later they acknowledged that they expected the baby to be large but it was not worrisome.
5 days later he was born after an induction(for other reasons) at 8 lbs 10 ozs after a brutal episotomy because they thought he was stuck..
He never was but they still put it in his medical charts that he had SD and I only found this out 2 years later after I requested the charts..umm if that had been the case perhaps someone should have told me about it.

DD at a 32 week U/S to check for some kidney issues they said oh its going to be a big baby. DD was Frank Breech at the time and they implied that she would not turn due to her size at that point...She was born one day before her due date at 8 lbs 1 oz after a very easy labour.

I loved my midwives but really hated the hospital associated with them for tests or transfers.
Their common theme seems to be big baby ohhh let's section. Maybe they see that I am with the local birth house and want to play with me but it seems to be the general feeling that most Mothers get there.
As our first birth ended up being a transfer there I made sure that I had another hospital lined up just in case for our second birth....


----------



## chandasz (Apr 13, 2005)

This big baby stuff.... Our bodies grow what we can handle (usually). Big babies.... pfffttt. What does that mean?

I keep being told that my 8lb 8oz was big. I don't think she was big. I think she was healthy.

Big is in the interpretation. Is there some magical size that determines "big"? Is it better that we have low birth weight babies?

Come on! Let's get real. Trust your body not these doctors and their hypotheses.....


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

I was never told either way with DS. With DD, my midwife estimated about 7.5 lbs at my 39 week appointment.


----------



## charmander (Dec 30, 2003)

The midwives all thought I was going to have a big baby with DD. Probably because I gained more weight with my 2nd pregnancy - turns out she was 7 lbs 10 oz, exactly the same as DS.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

i was told that i was having a 9lb + (by my mws) with ds and he was 6lb14oz.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

The only time someone commented on size was during a bpp at 41+ weeks, the u/s estimated babies weight at 8 lbs 8 oz. Baby was born a week later at 9 lbs.

This last time my mw was going by the head size and I kept telling her that I've had a 9 lb baby before with a little 13 inch head so don't count on that too much (she thought the baby would be smaller than my others). Sure enough I had another 9 lber with a 13 inch head.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

I am also on the opposite end of the spectrum.

With my first I was told based on ultrasound estimates that my baby wasn't thriving, induced just before the due date and prepared for a 4 lb baby. That one was my biggest at 7 lbs 2 oz.

I had midwives and no ultrasounds with my next two, and no weight estimates either.


----------



## jennyfah (Jul 20, 2006)

The CNM I saw last time had me see an OB to "check the baby's size." (Apparently she didn't trust her own abilities?) Anyway, he poked around for a while and then said, 'Oh, it's big, probably at least 8 1/2 lbs.' I remember rolling my eyes and thinking 'Tell me something I *don't* know.' I knew the entire pregnancy DS would be over 9 lbs., but I had no fear or concern about it. He was 9 lbs. 2 oz. and had a 15 in. head circumference--pretty much the exact same measurements I had when I was born! Being tall and of Nordic descent means my family has "big" babies (if you consider 9 lbs. to be big, which I don't--seems normal to me!)

Jen
edd any day now and homebirthing #2, probably also a "big" baby!


----------



## badgerbaby (Dec 12, 2006)

With dd#1 I was measuring 2 weeks behind the whole way, and m'w predicted at last appt I wouldn't have a big baby, "maybe 7 lbs". 5 days later, out she came at 8'7. : ) People think that's big (maybe because I'm not a very big person), but I say I'm trying for 9 lbs this time (that shuts them up and gives me some confidence).


----------



## Radish4ever (Oct 16, 2005)

Everyone agreed I would have big babies both pregnancies - and I did







9lb,9oz with my DD (at 41w5d) and 10lb,1oz with my DS (born on the due date as estimated by 2 U/S)

Due to positioning issues, I had a C/S with DD after 42 hours of back labor (boo!), but I had no problems delivering DS and he was 1/2 lb bigger lol


----------



## Individuation (Jul 24, 2006)

I was told I was having a _tiny_ baby! And I had to be induced because she was small-for-dates and might have some sort of IUGR!

That healthy 8-pound 21-inch baby girl is 9 years old this week.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

I was told at my 39w6day appt I was having a big baby. Doc was guessing 9 1/2 to 10. BP was 132/94 which is way up from my normal 104is/64ish so he asked me if I would consider inducing. I was huge uncomfortable and had only gained 27lbs I agreed and was induced 2 days later he weighed 9lb 8oz and was 22 in long. 21hrs of labor with a few stiches from a tear ( 14 3/4 in head) I KNOW he would not have been born for another 2 weeks. Looking back I would have waited anther week but my outcome was good.


----------



## Snork (Feb 17, 2007)

My midwife doesnt get caught up in labelling like that because she knows mothers worry too much. She's told me each time its a good sized baby, perfect for me.

I had:
8lb
9lb
10lb
10.5lb
10.5lb
10.5lb
11.1lb


----------



## Teensy (Feb 22, 2002)

After DS#2 was born, my OB told me that at my 41 week NST she had estimated he was going to be a ten pounder, but she had decided not to say anything to me because she didn't want to scare me. He weighed 9'9, so she wasn't too far off. But those double digits do sound bigger!


----------



## Robinna (Aug 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snork* 
She's told me each time its a good sized baby, perfect for me.

I LOVE her!









This never came up for me. ds was homebirthed, 8lbs 5 oz.

dd was 6lbs 10oz, by c/s for unqualified-to-catch-a-breech-OB. That being said, altho nobody told me she was going to be big, we had numerous u/s in our 3rd trim to confirm presentation. u/s technicians less tahn a week between scans told us she was 5 lbs and 6.5 lbs, this 2nd measurement 2 weeks before she was born. so she gained 1 1/2 lbs in a week, then only 5oz in those 2 weeks before she was born? Total testament to how inaccurate u/s is in 3rd trim.


----------



## mamabadger (Apr 21, 2006)

I was told all three times that I was having a big baby, about nine pounds. My first was 7 lb 3 oz; my second was almost 10 lb; and my third was exactly 8 lbs. So they were right one time out of three.


----------



## 2Sweeties1Angel (Jan 30, 2006)

I was told that I probably have a big baby last time because:
1) The twins were 7lbs 13oz and 6lbs 5oz @37 weeks even.
2) DD1 was 9lbs 1oz @39 weeks.
3) I was 8lbs 13oz.
4) I'm fat.

I had a big baby. She weighed 9lbs 13oz @ 39+5.

The mention of her size was never used as a scare tactic or anything, just stated as a fact. My doctor did have a minor freak-out about shoulder distocia after all my water drained out after SROM and we realized that she was definitely going to be big. I found out later that he'd had a horrifying and traumatic experience with shoulder distocia in residency with a big baby--I explained that it's mainly about positioning and he seems to understand that now. He never tried to pressure me for a repeat c-section or anything, though.


----------



## gini1313 (Jul 5, 2006)

My first, they kept telling me he would be no bigger than 7 lbs. I kept saying 9 lbs. He was 9 lbs 2 oz. My second (with an OB, instead of a midwife), she made no guesses, just asked me what I thought. I said she would be a little bigger. 9 lbs 6 oz. I know of so many people who were induced/sectioned for "big babies" and only one of them was over 7.5 lbs. One was just over 5.


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

I have to go the other way. With my first the midwife (hospital CNM) said my baby would be MAYBE 6 pounds. I'm very tall (almost 5-10), and though I gained over 45 pounds, I hardly showed. I didn't have an u/s so this was by palpation. She did say, to her credit, that it wasn't a very accurate way to determine size. Baby turned out to be 7 pounds, 12 ounces.

My old CBE is also really tall (probably an inch taller than me) and also thin. Her first was a hospital birth, no ultrasound. She ended up having an 11 pound, 4 or 5 ounce baby naturally. Her then-OB told her it was a really good thing they never did an u/s because there was no way he would have "let" her have a baby that big vaginally.

I've known lots of women induced or sectioned for "big babies" that didn't even cross 8 pounds.


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

I saw a family MD who did one u/s at 19 wks. Throughout the pregnancy, I wasn't told I was having a big baby, just that the baby was growing as it should.

I gained about 30-35 lbs with the pregnancy. Dd was 8 lbs even and 20" when she was born at 38 wks. I don't consider that to be big, but when I say "8 lbs" people often tell me it's big. The most common thing I hear is "Good thing you were early! Can you imagine how big the baby would have been 2 wks later??"







I think it's pretty normal - certainly in the range. I don't think of a baby being big until it's over 9 lbs.

Julia
dd 1 year old


----------



## AnneCordelia (Nov 29, 2004)

I voted for my first.

I never had an ultrasound with either pregnancy so all estimates were based on my M/Ws feeling around.

I was told, with my first, that he would be average sized...7-8lbs. He was born at 9lbs 13oz.

I was told, with my second, that she'd be large. She was 9lbs 5oz.


----------



## BrookeAD (Mar 15, 2005)

My MW thought I was having a 9 pounder, and at 40 wks 1 day, she weighed 9 lbs 12 oz.


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

she was big and no one ever told me she'd be


----------



## roadfamily6now (Sep 14, 2006)

what is a big baby?

I had a 8lb13oz baby and was pregnant with another....
The docs and midwives all suggested baby would be about the same size.......

He was 10lbs 4oz.

Now, with baby #6......they are saying he will be big, like 10pounds. But the ony thing they do is try and change my EDD. Stupid heads.


----------



## aliciahorsley (Oct 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roadfamily6now* 
Stupid heads.






































couldn't agree more


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

The doctor just thought I was fat-- that is all I can think--- back in the days before routine ultrasounds- pregnant with our first- the doctor said at the last prenatal visit- while palpating the baby is 5 pounds and will be born in a month- she was born the next day- 10 pounds 5 ounces!!!!! he was so wrong


----------



## ckhagen (Sep 6, 2004)

I don't really fit the options...

With my first, my OB and L&D nurse swore to me that DS was not over 7.5 pounds. Well, 38 hours and a c-section later, he was 10lbs 8oz.

My second DS... my midwife mentioned that he was a "good size", but did not expect him to be as large as the first. Sure enough, she was right and he was 9lbs.


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

Yes with pg #1 I was told I had a big baby - over 9 pounds at 38 weeks. I was induced and had a giant 7 pound 12 ounce child.







:


----------



## RedPony (May 24, 2005)

Had a midwife and a homebirth- no mention of unusual size was ever made. 7lb 12ozs.


----------



## grapejuicemama (Nov 18, 2005)

My mw pretty accurately guessed the sizes of both of my babies.

While other people told me I'd be lucky to have 6 pounders based on the size of my belly, my mw guessed about 8 lbs and they were both 8 on the dot. My first was born at 39w2days and second at 38w2days.

Last week, she was guessing that my babe was just over 7 lbs. I'm hoping to give birth this weekend or early next week!


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

I wasn't told either way. I went into spontaneous labor at around 37w4d, and had a stuck posterior baby and a C-section. He weighed 7 lbs 15 oz. I always wonder how big he would have gotten if he'd stayed in longer. (He was pretty well cooked though ... lots of hair, long fingernails, and great reflexes.







)


----------



## meltf (Nov 13, 2006)

I was always told that I would have a good sized baby. The first was 8lbs, #2 was 8lbs, 5oz and #3 was 8lbs 15 oz. It didn't seem to bother any of my HBP (doctor, MW, MW)

Ironically, I thought it was quite funny that people talked about how HUGE all of my babies were. I didn't think they were huge at all and they certainly weren't LGA, though the hospital did classify #3 LGA based on being over 8lbs 14 oz.


----------



## jessemoon (May 31, 2004)

When I asked my homebirth midwife how big she thought my baby might be she didn't give me an estimate, but asked how big I had been. I said "9lbs. something" and she nodded and asked how I felt about birthing a baby that size. I said I thought I could probably do it and she nodded again and said..."good". That was the end of it.

My son was 10lbs 8 oz. Big.


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

Both my OB and my mw said my baby was arounf seven and a half pounds.
DD came out weighing 7 lb, 10 oz.

My friend was huuugggge and was often told she was having a big baby. Her ds was 10 lb, 3 oz.


----------



## kim_nz (Jun 11, 2004)

I was never told i would have a big baby.

My first my midwife guessed she would be 8lbs, she was 7lbs 12oz.
My second, midwife didnt guess, i think she didnt want to worry me as i was having a VBAC but i knew she would be big, i was so sore and she was so much heavier than DD, she was 9lbs.
My third, different midwife didnt guess. I knew he wouldnt be as big as DD2, my Mum estimated 8-8 1/2lbs, i estimated 8 1/2-9lbs. We were both right he was 8 1/2lbs.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

At around 36 weeks I had a u/s for some serious bleeding as was told DS was already 7 lbs 10 ozs, he was estimated to be born at close to 10 lbs if born at 40 weeks. He was born at 39 weeks + 1 day and weighed 7 lbs 5 ozs. Hardly a "big" baby! As a Doula I hear these "big baby" stories all the time, I wish u/s techs would just give up on trying to estimate weights!


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

Told I was having a 7.5 pounder and had a 9 lb 1 ozer. Docs have no clue, utlrasounds are inaccurate, and bellies lie! Mother's intuition is best. I thought I was cooking a big one and I was!


----------



## Novella (Nov 8, 2006)

My doctor didn't speculate on the size of the baby in my first pregnancy, save to say that I think we all assumed the baby would be on the bigger side (ie. at least 8lb) as I approached full-term (40wk4days). This was simply a suspicion based on: my husband and I are tall, we both weighed more than 8lbs at brth. *Our daughter was 9lb 14.25oz.*

For DD #2, the inevitable discussion about induction came up (even though Doc knew we were opposed) as I went to 41wks. They did an ultrasound that afternoon (went into labour later and she was born that night). But Doc had no interest in the weight/size estimates from the ultrasound - just other observations. He had told me that while ultrasound can be extremely accurate in the early part of the pregnancy, it is notoriously inaccurate in late stages. He said as a medical student, he saw several cases where the late-third-trimester ultrasounds indicated weights off by around 2lbs!

I know of a woman in town who had a c-section for her first after many hours in labour. The baby was high-10s. For her second, they considered this, did a near-term ultrasound, and ordered a c-section for that "huge" baby she was carrying, certain she would never be able to birth it. That second baby boy was a good bit *under* 8lbs.

I don't think the baby's weight/size has much to do with anything. You'll stretch as much as you need to - so I really can't figure out why the caregivers seem to get so fluttery about trying to figure out what the weight will be at birth anyway. _*It really just doesn't matter!*_ DS#1 was 11lb1oz and that was a super smooth, easy birth. Checking him out, the Doc kept marvelling about "those BIG feet!" but even having looked at the baby, he was shocked by the weight, having thought our son was between 9lb and 10lb.

We had lots of frequent ultrasounds with our new twins. The last one was a week before they were born. The OB said to expect babies that were 5lb and 5.5lb. We were disappointed by this. They arrived at 7lb8oz and 6lb15oz. (ie. 2 pounds more than she thought). So again, they *really* just can't tell by ultrasounds at the end!


----------



## hempmama (Dec 16, 2004)

Told I was having a high 8 or 9 pounder, had a 9.5 pounder (2 weeks late, estimation was just after my due date)

The second one was supposedly "the same size," and was 9 pounds even.


----------



## goddessgold1 (Oct 29, 2006)

With my last son they estimated with an us that my son was 9 pounds, very scarey to me, but he was 6-4.... imagine my surprise...


----------



## mikayla's mama (May 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QueenOfThePride* 

Mother's intuition is way more accurate!


I haven't read through the whole thread but...

My OB actually said that the mother is a better predictor of baby's weight than ultrasound.

My first was guessed to be about 7lbs by belly size... she was almost 9 pounds which made for a difficult labor for me, along with other issues we had.

With the second I had multiple size scans, OB was worried about another difficult delivery and I was asked if I wanted to just do a C-section. They predicted her to be about 8.5 pounds 3 days before I had her. I felt she was quite a bit smaller than my first and she was over a pound lighter and had a smooth easy delivery.


----------



## lifescholar (Nov 26, 2006)

I was told my baby was big. I knew he was going to be big. I was 10 lbs. 6 oz. and his father was 9.5 lbs., both first babies. So, it was kind of a no-brainer.

My OB was not concerned at all. He never induces before 41 wks 3 days without good medical reason, and I was no different.

My son was born through induction at 41 wks 6 days, and weighed 8 lbs. 11 oz., a lot smaller than I'd expected! But, he was obviously post-dates, had passed a lot of meconium, and was a bit dehydrated. He was also 22", and his head circumference was 14.5". His length and HC were "off the charts", but his weight was 90th percentile, I think. So, I estimate that he was probably just over 9 lbs. at his heaviest, before birth. That's still pretty small compared to what I was expecting!!

FTR, the ultrasound tech who did the NST at 41 wks 2 days wouldn't guess as to the weight. She said they can't do that. She said she could tell by looking at my belly that I was going to have a big baby! lol

I considered him to be "big", not "huge". To me, "huge" is over 10 lbs.


----------



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

I had dual care. My homebirth midwives validated my feelings that I'd have a big baby (my sibs and I were big), but reminded me that there's no real certainty.

My back-up cnm decided I had high sugar and possible gd because I got 125 on the one-hour gtt and refused the three hour and had some yeast issues. (I hadn't planned on doing the one hour, had a white flour pancake b-fast with dh right before going to the appt. it's a freaking miracle that after that my sugar was *only* 125!). So, she was convinced that I would have a huge baby but said it could be ok because I have nice big hips. Um...ok...

I liked her, as far as medicos go, but I was really shocked to hear a cnm talk about my good birthin' hips. Not exactly um, evidence based...


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

With DD I was told she was going to be a big baby, maybe 10 lbs. She was born at 37 weeks 8lbs 4 oz.

With DS I wasn't told anything about how big he was going to be. No one was worried about it even though I was an HBAC. He was 8lbs 6oz.

Now I am living in Japan and the doc and midwife have lectured me all during this pregnancy about how they don't want me to gain any weight at all (I am overweight) and they want me to have a 7lb baby







: Last Saturday, midwife guessed weight through palpation at around 9lbs and was a little freaked by that. She said bigger babies make it harder for the uterus to clamp down and may cause hemorraging. I'm not too worried, I figured the babe would be around 9lbs just because they do tend to get bigger each time. No induction talk yet though.


----------



## IfMamaAintHappy (Apr 15, 2002)

based on uterine palpation, my midwife told me my baby was between 7 and 8 pounds at 38 weeks. I had her 10 days later and she ws 9 lbs 4. Same with my third child, and she ws 9 lbs 0.


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

I measured 4 cm ahead all along. My HB midwifwe and I knew DD was gonna be a big girl (most of the babies in her practice are on the upper end of the size spectrum because she encourages a really great diet). I was sooooo huge! Plus my mom is much smaller than me and both my sister and I were over 8 lbs.

The back up hospital staff that saw me were all saying she would be 7 lbs or so.

She was 10.3!


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't remember if I was told so I voted the last. DD was 8-12 and 22 inches. I was not induced due to size but due to blood pressure. I was 40 weeks.


----------



## KIMBER1983 (Sep 10, 2006)

The u/s tech told me that my baby had a "big belly" and was already over 6 lbs when I was 7 months pregnant.
I had a baby at 40W6D, weighing 9 lbs 10 oz.
Natural birth.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

and another "big baby" thread here.


----------



## JanetF (Oct 31, 2004)

#1 "Well he was too big you'd never have got him out anyway. Go on a diabetic diet and grow a smaller baby next time." First mw, planned hb turned tf to c/s. 4kgs. Retrospective justification? Just maybe!

#2 "You've got a really big baby in there, _already over 4 kgs_ and you're at high risk of another c/s" Second mw, planned hbac turned freebirth, baby born 3 days after size estimation. 3.7kgs.


----------



## crsta33 (Oct 13, 2004)

We knew he was big by feel/measurement, not by u/s. I had guessed he'd be around 9 lbs, but he weighed 10 lbs 7 oz.

7 hour natural labor at home preceded by ROM. Out in one big and two little pushes, one small tear that didn't require stitches.

Christa


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mikayla's mama* 
My OB actually said that the mother is a better predictor of baby's weight than ultrasound.

My first pregnancy, I measured average for dates the whole time, had the 'standard' ultrasound at 20 weeks, my MW guessed about 8lbs by palpations (but said babies make liars of her all the time), and I swore up and down that my baby was going to be .big. He was 9'15


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

I was told I was having a seven pounder, Connor was 9 pds. 2 oz.


----------



## Lizzo (Jul 26, 2005)

With my first- I was told "This baby will not be 6lbs" Meaning- he wont be HUGE, but he wont be teeny. He was 9lb 1oz.
With my second...well...at first, the midwife thought he was small, so she sent me to her back up for an ultrasound- I measured 2.5 weeks ahead(this was at 31 weeks). Ok, no big deal. Then, after that, she'd palpate me and say " I keep trying to convince myself this is not a 12lb baby".
I kept saying "No, no...I don't want a 12lb baby. This will be a 10lb baby girl" In my heart, I knew he was big(I mean...I was the size of a house)
Yeah right!
Well...he wasn't a 12 lb baby...he was nearly 13lbs-12lb 12oz and very much a boy!
So much for intuition.


----------



## Datura (Mar 18, 2005)

Hmm, well at 38 weeks my midwife told me that he was 9 lbs plus. Sure enough, right on his due date he came out at 10 lbs 2 oz. I love homebirth midwives, her saying was "your body won't grow a baby bigger than you can birth."


----------



## pampered_mom (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BetsyS* 
The midwife told me that she thought the baby was big. "I guess I could offer you a scan if you want it." I declined, because current ACOG recommendations are not induction, but straight to c-section for over 5000 gms.









I'm so nitpicky, but I don't want others reading this thread to think that's actually true. If you read the ACOG guideline itself (not that I put much weight in anything the ACOG has to say) you find out something very different. The guidline reads:

Quote:

Although the diagnosis of fetal macrosomia is imprecise, prophylactic cesarean delivery may be considered for suspected fetal macrosomia with estimated fetal weights greater than 5,000 g in women without diabetes and greater than 4,500 g in women with diabetes.
AND is actually a Level C recommendation which means that it's not based upon evidence at all, but is actually "based primarily on consensus and expert opinion".







:

With ds I was told that he was over 10lbs after a late term u/x. At birth he was 9lbs even, but lost so much weight I sincerely doubt that was his true birth weight.


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

My OB said that DS was going to be 12lbs or so. Based on nothing except that DH was 12lbs when he was born. I only gained 9lbs with the pregnancy (I'm overweight so its okay







). He said I was measuring 2w early and I needed to talk C section. He said if I didnt then the baby would get stuck and they'd have to break my pelvis to get him out. Well DS came a month early exactly and weighed 6lbs 14 oz. So while that *is* big I dont think he would have gained another 6lbs.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

I was not told I was having a big baby...and he was 10lbs 4.5oz!







lol
(no GD either)


----------



## mhenry (Aug 14, 2005)

I had an ultrasound to try and pinpoint the size. The ultrasound tech said, ds would probably be 7lbs, he was 9lbs13oz.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pampered_mom* 







I'm so nitpicky, but I don't want others reading this thread to think that's actually true. If you read the ACOG guideline itself (not that I put much weight in anything the ACOG has to say) you find out something very different. The guidline reads:

AND is actually a Level C recommendation which means that it's not based upon evidence at all, but is actually "based primarily on consensus and expert opinion".







:
.

We read the same thing; we're just interpreting it differently. ACOG does NOT recommend induction for fetal macrosomia. They have a level C (which is weak) recommendation for c-sections for cases of fetal macrosomia.

I didn't want to be placed in the position of choosing to step outside ACOG guidelines (and go for an induction), to choose to go with ACOG guidelines (no matter how weak) and have a c-section without a "trial of labor," or to be the problem patient and decline both interventions. That's why I made the choice to decline the ultrasound and never get the diagnosis (macrosomia) that would start the cascade of needing to make a choice.


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

I was told I was eating too much.

Then I had a 9lb+ baby and lost THIRTY POUNDS a week after delivery.

A big PFFFFFFFT to everyone, basically.


----------



## BirthFree (Nov 2, 2005)

I had midwifery care for the first two (did my own prenatal care this last time) - no one said anything about weight guesstimates.
Measured 41w: 7.11oz baby (39w 0d)
Measured 36w: 8.8oz baby (38w 0d)
Measured 42w: 9.12oz baby (38w 3d)

I was shocked at how big our last baby was - he was BY FAR the easiest to push out (maybe 5 min. total?) and is obviously the biggest of my 3. I actually would like to birth a 10lb baby one day just to blow people's minds. Lol!

I'm pretty slight and of average height. My DH was a bigger baby but I was born at 30w (set of twins) so I have no idea what I would have been. Either way, the fat squishes easy!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

with my first i was told by my first midwife that i had a Huge baby in there, but i switched practitioners at about 30 weeks and she settled my fears about it. he turned out to be textbook average. 7lbs 8oz

with my second i knew she was a big baby because iu was huge and she was 2 weeks overdue. she was 10lbs 5oz









this one im 26 weeks and im already being told its a "big baby" not by my midwife, just everyone else


----------



## Iris' Mom (Aug 3, 2007)

Yes, for my last 2, I was told I was having a big baby, and they were bigger than ave., but not huge (8'13" and 8'3"). But I was told the same thing w/ dd, and she was only 6"5".


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

i wouldn't necessarily say i was told my first was going to be big. but at my 37 week appointment i was told that she was already approx. 8 pounds. She was born a week and a half later, and weighed 6 lb. 13 oz. obviously quite a bit less than 8.

that was just from the m/w palpating my baby, not from an u/s, and no one was trying to warn me about how big she was going to be or try to get me to induce or anything like that, but they were pretty wrong









With DS i don't remember anyone trying to make an estimate about his size, though the m/w did look surprised that he was 9 pounds. i wasn't surprised, though, i was *waaaaay* huger with him than with my DD!


----------



## pampered_mom (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BetsyS* 
I didn't want to be placed in the position of choosing to step outside ACOG guidelines (and go for an induction), to choose to go with ACOG guidelines (no matter how weak) and have a c-section without a "trial of labor," or to be the problem patient and decline both interventions. That's why I made the choice to decline the ultrasound and never get the diagnosis (macrosomia) that would start the cascade of needing to make a choice.









Or do what I did...skip the OB altogther. It still boggles my mind that we as a nation allow what is in essence a trade union to set the guidelines for pregnant and birthing women. Their goal is protect the interests of their members not the health and safety of women and families.







:


----------



## Girlprof (Jun 11, 2007)

I honestly don't remember how it came up, but when size got mentioned, our midwife said, Oh I LOVE big babies. And you're totally capable of having a big baby - I delivered one over 11 pounds last week. She never committed to a guess on how big he would be, but of course, that was totally inspiring. When he emerged at 9 and a half pounds, even she was surprised!

Sarah


----------



## anne1006 (Jul 1, 2007)

Ultrasound was pretty right on for me. 9 lbs a couple weeks before delivery and he was 9 14. But, they also scared me into induction and due to their great interventions I ended up with a 4th degree tear from a barely stuck shoulder. Another kicker, everyone said......"well, good thing you induced because it would have been even worse if you waited."
This time I have a great midwife that isn't scared of big babies and agrees that it's the positioning of mom, cascade of interventions, and/or positioning of baby that can cause dystocia and tearing, NOT size!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

hugs anne1006... I had a 4th degree tear as well (though a true sd).

With my first everyone thought she might be a "bit" big. But my family runs to large babies and I wasn't worried. I went into labor on my own at 42wks 3 days. DD1 got herself stuck and nothing got her free. She was born via c/s and clocked in at 9lbs 5oz.

DD2 is my vbac babe and everyone thought she would be smaller...but she stayed all curled up like a bowling ball so there were no guesses. She arrived just 2 days after her due date (natural labor) and was 9lbs even. So technically smaller but bigger than we expected. She also got stuck but finally came free (though she gifted me with that 4th degree on her way out after a 4 minute long dystocia).

Induction for size was never discussed during either pregnancy.


----------



## katbomumof3 (Sep 16, 2007)

with both my girls i was told they would be small to average, same OB, he said the first would be 6-7 pounds, she was almost 9. With the second he said he took into consideration how large my first was but i was so much smaller he figured baby would be maybe 6 pds if that - she was also almost 9 pounds. I'm 5'4 and weighed 145 at delivery of the first, 125 for the second, so he was shocked i guess, weird
this one i have a mw, just had a scan at 34 weeks, said the baby was 5 1/2 pds, so we'll see how big he'll be at delivery


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

I can't remember the exact guess, but everyone was pretty sure #1 would be big. He came in at 8 pounds 14 oz, with a small tear. Midwives were pretty impressed with how well my body handled that ("you'd never guess you had a nearly 9-pound baby yesterday," one said).

At my followup, the midwife said "Eh, I bet you're good to 11 pounds."

WIth #2, midwife made her official guess about an hour before birth, and said "Oh, this baby isn't as big as your first. 8.5 pounds, maybe?" She was 10 pounds, and the midwife asked the nurse to recalibrate the scale







She upgraded me to "I bet you'd have no problem with a 12 pounder as long as you were upright."

No suggestions of induction or anything else, but then, I'm 5'10 and really wide-hipped.


----------



## phreedom (Apr 19, 2007)

I was told my baby was going to be big. US estimated she was 20 inches and 8lbs 2oz at 37.5 weeks. She was born at 39 weeks and one day. She weighed 7lbs 6 oz and was 19 inches. About as average as you could get!


----------



## eurobin (Aug 20, 2006)

At 37 weeks, I had an u/s that estimated her weight to be 8 lbs. At my 38 week appointment, the OB told me that she was definitely going to be a big baby. I had no pressure to induce or do a c/s though. Good thing, she was born at 38.5 week at a perfectly average 7lb 12oz.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

I was never told I was having a big baby.

My first daughter was big (9,9, 19.5"), my second daughter was little (5,8 19.5").


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

I would vote 'other' if it were an option. My midwife measured me on target for dates at just about every appointment. But her practice likes to have all the midwife patients see one of the OB's at some point during the pregnancy, just in case you end up having a high risk pregnancy and have to transfer, so you'll know someone. The one time I saw the OB, she thought I was small for dates and wanted an u/s. We hadn't planned on getting any other than the 20 week one (and even that was a big change for us). We ended up getting the u/s and the baby looked fine: 6 pounds at 37 weeks. Then I went over my due date by two weeks, so they did one fluid check each week I was over. At the second one I made the mistake of asking the tech how big she thought the baby was. She said 87th percentile, about nine pounds. When she was born three days later, she was eight pounds, 1 oz.

The good thing is, my midwife doesn't ever induce for size, as far as I know. And I don't think the tech would have even measured if I hadn't asked.


----------



## lizziejackie (Jun 1, 2005)

At 34 weeks, I was told baby was 6-6 and would be "the biggest of my three (who were 7-6 and 8-0), baby would probably be 9lb." Baby was born 3 days late and was 9-3, so they were miraculously right on. I still don't have faith in ultrasounds at all, they just happened upon a good guess for me. Regardless, scheduled C/S's for big babies just about make me puke. I would RUN if I heard that from an OB..."You don't have any more faith in your birthing abilities than that?"

kelly


----------



## kluella (Jan 10, 2007)

Reading all of this makes me glad that my doc has no regard for u/s sizing guesses and will not induce or suggest a c/sec for a 'big baby'.


----------



## sg784 (Dec 19, 2004)

My CNM told me I had a VERY BIG pelvis and would have PLENTY of room for a baby. I think her exact words were "I cant believe how much room you have!"
(at the time it made me feel like a loose harlot!)

Her OB insisted at 42 weeks that I could not be let to go on a day longer because theres no way the baby would fit. She did fight for me and I had an average sized baby vaginally. (8lbs 4 oz)


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

I was told my ds1 would be about average size "possibly 8lbs" he was born at 39+5 wieghing 9lbs 10oz. ds2 I was told would be a bit smaller than him and he was born at 39+5 weighing 8lbs 10oz.

I can't wait to see how much my daughter weighs!!!


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

First child was 8 lbs, 2 oz, born at 41 weeks, 3 days. He had a big head (still does... 99%ile since birth).

Second child was 7 lbs, 10 oz born at 40 weeks, 1 day. Induction due to pre-e

Third child was 8 lbs, 8 oz, I was measuring 2 weeks ahead until she dropped. She was born at 40 weeks, 3 days. OB guessed she was a big baby based on fundal height.

Fourth child was 8 lbs, 2 oz. Induced at 39 weeks, 6 days due to pre-e.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2007)

My MW told me, in no certain terms that I was having a big baby. BUT I mean, I didn't go into labor until after 43 weeks...so...

DD was 9lb 4oz. Not as big as I thought she'd be for gestating that long. My placenta was huge too


----------



## 4 in 2005 (May 22, 2004)

I was told with my son and first daughter that I would have a low 7lber. My son was 8lbs 12ozs my daughter was 8lbs 6 ozs.

With DD#2 I was again told low 7lbs she was 7lbs 11ozs (so not low but in the 7lb range.)

With DD#3 I wasn't told but CNMW kept asking was I sure I didn't have GD with DS was DS late etc... She just kept focusing on DS's size. I think she was expecting a big baby. I predicted DD at between 7lbs 5-8 ounces. She was 7lbs 6 ounces.


----------



## majormajor (Nov 3, 2006)

i've been meaning to check my records and see if any of the NST's i got at 41 weeks had a size estimate for DD... i'm sure if they did, it was big, because they use femur length in those and my DD had the strongest, longest legs you've ever seen on a newborn.

anyway, she was 7 lbs 10 oz at 41 w 2 days. my OB never mentioned a u/s size estimate, just palpitated and said she was small/average (i never measured more than 36 weeks). DD was also 21 inches, so she was pretty skinny.


----------



## dcgrl (Jun 13, 2007)

We'll see. Had an U/S Tuesday at 34w5d and they say the baby already weighs 7 pounds.


----------



## Isfahel (Mar 3, 2007)

I had a midwife and a homebirth so no one told me I was going to have a big baby. I was a little shocked when a 9 pounder popped out, but there were no tears and I was thankful as it made me feel so much safer to have a healthy 9# baby instead of a tiny 6-7 pounder. I think I would have worried a lot more with a little one it being my first baby.


----------

